# Quick Labor Day Wade Report



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

At the last minute I decided to join the Labor Day Party and head toward Galveston. Hit a marsh off 45 before going over the bridge at sunup. Conditions: Wind from the South <5 mph, 81 degrees, water was green with 8-12" visibility, sunny with clouds, mud bottom, incoming tide. Started with a pink/chrome SS Jr. and had 1 blow-up but that was it. Switched to live shrimp on a kahle hook and only caught 1 large croaker. Then switched to 1/8 oz jighead with pumpkin/chartreuse Cocahoe paddletail. Hooked up on the 2nd cast to a 4.5 lb red (about 23 inches) at around 8:20 am. About 10 minutes later hooked up to its twin near the same spot. Finished the day and was out of the water at 9:30 am. All 3 fish were released. Beautiful sunrise and morning and I beat the traffic home! Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend!


----------

